# Sitka vs First Lite



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

What does everyone think for these brands and cold gear. I am talking low 40s down to single digits. I have my mid to upper 40s and and above figure out. I want to upgrade base layers, bibs and jacket with some gear where I am not freezing my ass off after 2 hours. 

I've read review and watched the vids. I am thinking either the Sitka Fanatic II system or the First Lite sanctuary. The Sitka cost about $200 more for the set that First Lite. Buf if the Sitka is much better I am not as concerned.

Also looking at several brand for merino wool base layers. What is everyone using for that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I’ve never touched anything from first lite so I can not compare the two. I pulled the trigger on the sitka incinerator bibs and jacket this year. I have not hunted in it but it feels bad ass! I don’t even want to talk about the price of it tho. I had a heart attack last year and have lost 75lbs. Combine that with the meds and I’m always cold this year. I wore the under Armour outfit I used to use in gun season for a morning sit last week and I froze my but off. Tomorrow morning I’ll be in the incinerator


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a UA suit now and I was cold yesterday when it was around 30. I think the Incinerator might but a bit much for both price and need for me. But they do sound like some great super cold gear


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

The guy who usually hunts with me in NW Ontario bought the full Sitka Fanatic set plus under layers (can’t tell ya which ones) and he likes them a lot. He gets cold easy but the last really bitter sit we had together he was warmer than me. It seems like very good stuff. 

I typically wear wool and the only cold I feel is in my skinny legs. After trying his stuff on I went to Jay’s shopping but I just didn’t like the cut of the Fanatic pants and I’m not a bibs guy. I ended up getting Cabelas Wooltimate pants and have been very happy with them + my Filson Dbl cruiser etc on top in some very cold weather, like 15F and below with wind. I mostly sit out in the woods vs in a box blind. 

I hear good stuff about First Lite too and IME it would be good to try some of each brand on.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I purchased Sitka this year (early,mid,&late season). So far I’m extremely happy with them. With my summer (traverse) set set it keeps me very cool and wicks well. With little bit of laying I could sat those early morning down to 38 degrees with no problem. But it was windy it got a little chill. When it drop below that I put my mid season (stratus) on and was perfect even with the wind. I haven’t got a chance to try my late season (fanatic) on yet. But I’m sure it going to be plenty warm.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I’m pretty happy with my Sitka fanatic suit, Im not sure that I’ve hunted in Single digits Yet with the Sitka gear, but in some pretty cold/windy weather and it’s the warmest Hunting suit that I’ve owned. I also wear some cabelas brand merino wool underlayers when the temps drop. The only negatives for me was the bibs can get a little too warm if walking in long distance or carrying gear..and The older fanatic bibs like i have are burr magnets, supposedly they have tried to address that with some sort of different material on the lower portion of the bibs now that is more burr resistant. I also purchased a pair of Sitka equinox pants for slightly more moderate temps and really like those too. I haven’t owned first lite, but I’ve heard good things and had considered them as well.


----------



## canvasback (Feb 5, 2001)

whatever you get make sure it is windproof. I don't believe the fanatic II is windproof. So I would say Fanatic or the Stratus system and then layer underneath it. I have some sitka stuff, stratus pants, equinox hoodie etc and they are awesome. The stratus pants are what I wore in the single digit/teens last season and they were fine with some merino underneath. I bought a huntworth windproof jacket for a third of the cost of the stratus jacket and I swear that is comparable with the sitka.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would choose neither. I just bought the complete Kryptek Aegis Extreme system. About a third less money but just as good at keeping you warm and dry. Extremely quiet too. And I love the Highlander camo pattern.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

skipper34 said:


> I would choose neither. I just bought the complete Kryptek Aegis Extreme system. About a third less money but just as good at keeping you warm and dry. Extremely quiet too. And I love the Highlander camo pattern.


Hows the fit on the aegis for bowhunting?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

No issues with the sanctuary, I haven't been cold yet, and I use it primarily in late November through December. Been in single digits with it. I haven't used it in the rain nor do I expect to stay dry in the rain using it without raingear.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Black ovis merino wool for me. Camo fire often has sales on it.


----------



## bd670 (May 18, 2012)

I have the sanctuary and love it. Its not something you want to beat the brush with as its pretty soft but its extremely quiet


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I've been using the Sitka Fanatic bibs and coat for 8-10 years. Can't complain. They have held up very well. Haven't tried First Lite.

Look up John Barklow on Instagram or podcasts. He's a Sitka guy but he does a great job of explaining how to layer. Some great stuff on The Stickbow Chronicles podcast about wearing a thin Windstopper layer right over base layers. He's also great on explaining Merino vs. synthetic base layers.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

aacosta said:


> Hows the fit on the aegis for bowhunting?


Perfect. It stretches during the draw. Warmest I ever wore.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

I was looking real hard at First Lite & Kuiu and then stumbled upon the DIY Sportsman's review of Thlete camo. Gave me cause to think more...





For merino I settled on the LLBean Cresta 250 because it came in tall sizing. Very happy with that purchase and glad I bought Merino first and am trying it because it's giving me a better idea of how I want to layer for cold weather.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought the fanatic bibs and coat last year because I kept getting cold, it’s expensive but I thought it was worth it. Hunted late November through December and never got cold with a good base layer. As others have stated if you have a long walk you will get warm.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Can’t speak for Sitka l, but I can’t say enough about the first lite sanctuary. I have lighter weight stuff from them as well and love it. Merino wool socks and base layers combined with the sanctuary I’ve found to be bulletproof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mrt6893 (Nov 3, 2015)

skipper34 said:


> I would choose neither. I just bought the complete Kryptek Aegis Extreme system. About a third less money but just as good at keeping you warm and dry. Extremely quiet too. And I love the Highlander camo pattern.


i have the bibs and they are amazing full leg zipper to dump heat as you walk in.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the sanctuary set as well, very well made, super quiet and warm, only thing is high wind will cut through the jacket a bit, i purchased a windstopping light jacket and that should fix the problem, as far as baselayers I have firstlite as well imo you can't go wrong with their merino wool


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

The Sitka stuff is absurdly expensive. At that price I would expect some gold stitching and a voucher to a Nevada massage parlor to boot. 

I wear layers of wool and Baffin insulated boots. Never get cold.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

I have both the incinerator jacket and incinerator bibs a fanatic hoodie, fanatic jacket (greatest bow hunting coat in my opinion) and equinox pants. I also have beanies, neck gators and various hats. It's all top notch, love everything about it except for the price. In my opinion, the First Lite gear is nice, but a notch below Sitka, I don't think the outer materials are as robust.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Man you guys are crazy to spend that kind of $ on that stuff. I could afford it but refuse to.


I usually have enough credit card points to fly the family once a year for free somewhere. Obviously this year was different and didn’t travel. With those they are use it or loose it. I paid nothing out of pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

IceHog said:


> I have both the incinerator jacket and incinerator bibs a fanatic hoodie, fanatic jacket (greatest bow hunting coat in my opinion) and equinox pants. I also have beanies, neck gators and various hats. It's all top notch, love everything about it except for the price. In my opinion, the First Lite gear is nice, but a notch below Sitka, I don't think the outer materials are as robust.


Agreed. Problem i have with sitka is how much it sticks out, i get picked off alot more with that stuff. It literally glows. Great snow camo though


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Slimits said:


> i get picked off alot more with that stuff.


I get that digital camo patterns can be quite effective but I sincerely question the 'scientific process' used to create optifade Elevated II that clearly has blue hues and tones in it if we operate under the assumption that deer see blue better than other colors on the spectrum. As someone who studied color a bit the blue jumps out at me in their garments. Now their subalpine pattern is much improved and even more appropriate for whitetail woods IMO, even if it's marketed at western guys.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

d_rek said:


> I get that digital camo patterns can be quite effective but I sincerely question the 'scientific process' used to create optifade Elevated II that clearly has blue hues and tones in it if we operate under the assumption that deer see blue better than other colors on the spectrum. As someone who studied color a bit the blue jumps out at me in their garments. Now their subalpine pattern is much improved and even more appropriate for whitetail woods IMO, even if it's marketed at western guys.


Mitch wore blue


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

IceHog said:


> Mitch wore blue
> View attachment 592127


Haha yeah... not looking to get into a “grandpa wore blue jeans and plaid” argument. I just find it ironic that Sitka allegedly has a scientific process for their patterns which resulted in a pattern with blue hues and tones despite deer allegedly being able to see blue better than other colors on the spectrum.

Anyhoo... 






























The rompola buck is fake! 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Im sure mitch did alot of things in the deer woods not universally accepted lol. Or maybe even legal


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Slimits said:


> Im sure mitch did alot of things in the deer woods not universally accepted lol. Or maybe even legal


He could have at least smiled 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Thank you. We are pretty close, got about 10lbs on us. Went with xl bibs and the large jacket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That should be perfect sizing for you. I bought the large bibs and they are a little tight. You will like the Sanctuary series. Very warm and quiet


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

d_rek said:


> I get that digital camo patterns can be quite effective but I sincerely question the 'scientific process' used to create optifade Elevated II that clearly has blue hues and tones in it if we operate under the assumption that deer see blue better than other colors on the spectrum. As someone who studied color a bit the blue jumps out at me in their garments. Now their subalpine pattern is much improved and even more appropriate for whitetail woods IMO, even if it's marketed at western guys.


I don’t see any blue in the elevated 2. Grey brown tan and white. The white is what threw me off. But I guess it’s made for being in a tree and when you look up thru the trees you see the sky. The ground forest is more green. Actually blends in well with my under Armour. I can’t remember if I had mossy oak or real tree. The sleeve is elevated 2 the backpack is ground forest.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Agree, mine isn't blue at all and blends extremely well 20' up.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Eyecon said:


> View attachment 592163
> 
> I don’t see any blue in the elevated 2. Grey brown tan and white. The white is what threw me off. But I guess it’s made for being in a tree and when you look up thru the trees you see the sky. The ground forest is more green. Actually blends in well with my under Armour. I can’t remember if I had mossy oak or real tree. The sleeve is elevated 2 the backpack is ground forest.


Glowing


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Slimits said:


> Glowing


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Might be an issue if deer flew, but looking up is a different perspective.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I never said it didn’t work, just that as someone who has quite a bit of experience studying and practicing color theory as part of their job I see a lot of blue hues and tints in their EVII pattern. Not royal or sky blue per se, but enough blue tint to give me pause 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Slimits said:


> I think sitka has the best clothing but the worst camo coloring. Makes you glow around mossy oaks.


Looking somewhat through a deers eyes this is what the EV2 looks like.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

matt76cmich1 said:


> Looking somewhat through a deers eyes this is what the EV2 looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not buying it. No deer ever told me what they see and i got picked more with that pattern that any other. Seem to get ignored with fusion though


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I have Sitka Stratus. It is wind proof and super quiet. Don’t get picked off by deer while saddle hunting.

The stratus set is good down to around 30°F with base layers and a puffer jacket underneath. 

I’ll be picking up the incinerator line for colder weather. I only buy new outfits every 15+ years or so it seems so if it lasts, I don’t mind the price. 

I have the heavy weight Balaclava and stratus beanie. I think the gloves are lacking so I just use scent Lok gloves and a hand warmer. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

